# _خصائص مساحيق التنظيف



## amorai (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أن أول خطوة فى تركيب مسحوق التنظيف هو تحديد الخصائص اللازمة فى المركب النهائى و هى...............
1_ألا تزيد نسبة القلوية الph عن 9 ولكن هذة النسبة قد تصل فى بعض المساحيق الى 11 .........
وهذة القلوية مهمة جدآ فى عملية التنظيف واستحلاب الزيوت والدهون العالقة فى الملابس ولكن الزيادة فى نسبة القلوية قد تؤثر على ألوان الملابس
2_أن يكون المسحوق فعال فى التنظيف وأزالة الاقذار والأتربة والبقع المختلفة من على الملابس
3_أن يكون المسحوق عالى الرغوة وذلك فى مساحيق التنظيف اليدوية
4_أن لا يسبب أى ضررآ على أيدى المستهلكين وذلك فى مساحيق التنظيف اليدوية
5_أن يكون له القدرة على البلل والتغلغل فى النسيج
6_أن يكون سهل الشطف وعدم ترك أى آثار ضارة بعد الشطف
7_أن يكون المسحوق متجانس الحبيبات لا يوجد به أى تكتل نتيجة لعدم التجفيف الجيد او عدم النخل الجيد
2_المواد الخام الضرورية لعمل مساحيق التنظيف:
يوجد الكثير من المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة مساحيق التنظيف سوف اذكر منها المتاح هى
................................................ ............
1_الصودا الكاوية : وهى لا تستعمل عادة فى مساحيق الغسيل اليدوى ولكنها تستعمل بشكل واسع فى المساحيق المخصصة للغسالات الاوتوماتيك حيث يرغب بالقلوية العالية
2_الصودا آش "كربونات الصوديوم" وتعرف بأسم الزهرة البيضة
3_بيكربونات الصوديوم وهى ألطف القلويات القاعدية
4_أحادى فوسفات الصوديوم
5_ثنائى فوسفات الصوديوم
6_ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم: ويعتبر من أكثر المواد الفوسفاتية المستخدمة بشكل واسع فىمساحيق الغسيل حيث أنه يملك خصائص تنظيف جيدة لتصبين الدهون والزيوت وتتراوح الph له ما بين 8.5 الى 9 ويعتبر من المواد المنظمة للحفاظ على درجة ال ph المرغوبة
7_صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات: ويعمل على منع الترسيب وتعليق المواد الصلبة وعدم عودتها الى الملابس مرة آخرى ويعتبر أيضا مادة معززة للرغوة حيث أنه يعمل على أزالة قساوة الماء
8 _سليكات الصوديوم السائلة
9_صوديوم ميتا سليكات : وتعتبر من أهم أنواع السليكات وأكثرها أستخداما فى صنع مساحيق الغسيل
10_بربورات الصوديوم : ويطلق عليها "اكسجين بودرة" وتعمل هذة المادة على زيادة كفاءة التنظيف لاحتوائها على ذرات الأكسجين النشطة 
11_المواد المنظفة و التى تعطى الرغوة لمساحيق الغسيل:
وتشمل على السلفونيك أسيد_ التكسابون _السيمسول "np9"
12_الحبيبات الملونة او العيدان الملونة "احمر_ازرق _أصفر _أخضر _برتقالى وغيرها من الألوان الاخرى
13_المواد المالئة :وهذه المواد قد تؤدى او لا تؤدى اى فعالية فى عملية التنظيف ولكنها تعمل على زيادة حجم المنتج مع خفض سعره و يوجد منها الكثير اهمهم كبريتات الماغنسيوم وكبريتات الصوديوم ويفضل الأخيرة لأنها تعمل على تعزيز الرغوة
والمواد المالئة لها كميات محدودة فى التركيبة يجب عدم تجاوزها وذلك للحفاظ على جودة وكفاءة المسحوق
14_كربوكسى ميثيل سيليلوز : ويعمل على منع التكتل فى المسحوق
15_هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم "كلور سائل مركز"
16_مواد النصوع الضوئى:وهى مثل بلانك فور وهذة المادة تعمل على أكساب الملابس ألوان زاهية
17_الأنزيمات: وهى مثل أنزيم الليبيز وهو يقوم بالمساعدة فى عملية التنظيف ويعمل على تحلل المواد الدهنية ويوجد أنواع كثيرة من الانزيمات المستخدمة فى مساحيق الغسيل
STTP (sodium tri poly phosphate )

يقلل عسر الماء

CMC ( carboxy methyl cellulose )

ماده جيلاتينيه لابعاد الاوساخ عن الانسجه و يجعلها معلقه 

Optical brightner

ماده مبيضه لتبييض الملابس

ماده مالئه

Na sulphur

لتكبير حجم الحبيبات و هى رخيصه



السولو
السولو هو : ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى وهى مصنعها فى الفيوم وتأتى بالشكارة الشكارة وزن 25 كيلو بسعر 35 جنيه 
وتوضع مباشرة فى البرميل دون ذوبانها فى الماء مع التقليب الجيد ويفضل وضعها آخر مرحلة خالص فى الصابون بعد تشطيب البرميل تانى يوم اى بعد تخمير البرميل وتكملته بالماء ثانى يوم ووضع الريحة واللون والمادة الحافظة يوضع ساعتها آخر حاجة السولو 
ويوضع من 2 كيلو الى 2.5 كيلو على البرميل ال 120 لتر 

ولا يفضل فى هذه الطريقة وضع مغلظات آخرى مع السولو كالتايلوز او البولى أكرلمايد أو ملح الطعام 

فالسولو وحده يآتى بالمطلوب 

كما يفضل وضع السولو مع السلفونيك الشفاف وأن يراعى خفض نسبة السلفونيك فى البرميل ال 120 لتر الى 9 كيلو وزيادة نسبة التكسابون الى 2.5 كيلو
هو : ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى وهى مصنعها فى الفيوم وتأتى بالشكارة الشكارة وزن 25 كيلو بسعر 35 جنيه 
وتوضع مباشرة فى البرميل دون ذوبانها فى الماء مع التقليب الجيد ويفضل وضعها آخر مرحلة خالص فى الصابون بعد تشطيب البرميل تانى يوم اى بعد تخمير البرميل وتكملته بالماء ثانى يوم ووضع الريحة واللون والمادة الحافظة يوضع ساعتها آخر حاجة السولو 
ويوضع من 2 كيلو الى 2.5 كيلو على البرميل ال 120 لتر 

ولا يفضل فى هذه الطريقة وضع مغلظات آخرى مع السولو كالتايلوز او البولى أكرلمايد أو ملح الطعام 

فالسولو وحده يآتى بالمطلوب 

كما يفضل وضع السولو مع السلفونيك الشفاف وأن يراعى خفض نسبة السلفونيك فى البرميل ال 120 لتر الى 9 كيلو وزيادة نسبة التكسابون الى 2.5 كيلو

•	السلفونك : هو من المواد المنتجة للرغوة . وهو عبارة عن هاليدات الالكيل طويلة السلسلة التى يتم تفاعلها مع البنزين ثم معالجة الناتج ب حمض كبريتيك مدخن فيما يعرف بعملية الكبرته
•	التكسابون : هو من المواد كذالك المنتجة للرغوة وهو صوديوم لورايل اثير سلفات
•	C M C : هو من المواد المتخنة ويتخدم فى مساحيق الغسيل كمانع من موانع الترسيب بمعنى انة يعمل على عدم عودة الاوساخ للملابس مرة اخرى
•	التايلوز : له نفس وظيفة ال C M C
•	صوديم سليكات : يعرف بماء الزجاج ويستخدم فى عدة عوامل اهمها الحفاظ على الغسالات من التائكل
•	تراي بولى فوسفات : يستخدم فى عدة عوامل منها تقليل عسر الماء ومازالت شركات المنظفات تستخدمة على الرغم من انة يكون رواسب فى الماء تضر الارض الزراعية
•	تراى ايثانول امين : لة استخدامات كثيرة اذكر منها انة يعمل على تحسين جودة المنظفان حيث انة تعادل جزيئات السلفونك التى لم تتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
•	الستريك اسيد : ويستخدم كمنظم لل PHوكمادة حافظة
•	الفورمالين :يستخدم كمادة حافظة
•	حمض الخليك : يستخدم فى تلميع المنظفات السائلة (اى يجعل المركب ذو اللوان زاهية )
•	sodium sulphate: يستخدم كمادة مالئة
•	البربورات : يستخدم كمادة منتجة للاكسجين
•	m-silicate :تستخدم كمادة معززة للرغوة
•	E D T A : تساعد على عملية التنظيف
•	كربونات الصديوم : وتسمى الزهرة البيضة وهى تساعد ايضا فى عملية التنظيف
•	البوراكس : ويسمى بورق وهو من المواد المبيضة


----------



## shadoo005 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده
بس دلوقتي انا معروض عليا اوزع منتج للغسالات الاتوماتيك والعاده
وعاوز اعرف جودة المنتج ده ايه اعرفها ازاي
بس انا مش كيميائي يعني مش هعرف اعمل التجارب الكيميائيه
اعرف ازاي المنتج الجيد بطريقه متوسطه او سهله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yyamenn (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر بهالمعلومات الكيميائية


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------

